# M1 / M1A - Receiver Insert ( RI-1 ) - Safety & Cleaning Device



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

While we're on the subject of gun cleaning I ordered one of these to try out. The price was right, I'll let you know how it works although it looks pretty obvious that it'll do it's job.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120864653366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I tell you it works , I have been useing one for over 20yrs. I keep several around so I can find one when I need it. jj


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Jerome. BTW, are you set up to R&R an 03 barrel?

Rick


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Glad you fellow sportsmen share this kinda info, Ive spent up to a couple hours with a dental pick an thick rags getting crud out of the smallest places from the brush backlash with carbon an cleaning fluid, Now Im off to the web an find some for the other rifles, For that price an time saved who wouldnt keep a couple around, Thanks ole Carver


----------

